# 보이지 않는 검이 가장 무서운 법.



## Jgon

보이지 않는 검이 가장 무서운 법.
The unseen blade is the most feared.

보이지 - 보이다 meaning to see but where does the 지 come from?
않는 - to not or negative

보이지 않는 = to not see (?)
Can't it be 안 보오어 ?
Because I thought 안 + verb = negative of the verb

검이 = blade

가장 = most

무서운 = to fear, from 무서다 ? Where does the 운 come from?

법 - I have no idea what this means.


----------



## dhchong

보이지 않는 : 보이(stem of '보이다')  + '지' (end of word functioning to connect to auxiliary verb) 않는(conjugated form of 않다)


----------



## Jgon

dhchong said:


> 보이지 않는 : 보이(stem of '보이다')  + '지' (end of word functioning to connect to auxiliary verb) 않는(conjugated form of 않다)



않다 is a verb? What does it mean? Google translates it as "It is."
I thought 안 + verb = negative of the verb, so can it be like "안 보이아"?


----------



## dhchong

Yes, it's an auxiliary verb.  않다 is abbreated form of '아니하다'. 
It usually is used like this : stem of verb + '지'  + '않다'.      

 '않다' makes the sentence negative .


----------



## Jgon

So what does 법 mean?


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> So what does 법 mean?


 According to Daum's online Korean dictionary, 법 here serves as 의존 명사, being often used in a sentence as the idiomatic expression of ~은/~는 법이다. 법 expresses that what is mentioned before the letter is so true and real that you cannot deny it, just like you cannot deny the fact that water always falls down from high or the spring arrives after the winter ends. Why is there nothing after 법 in your example? 이다 here seems to be omitted for intended purposes. The meaning of the sentence sounds more direct and stronger to me without ~이다.  

source:  http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000108832&q=법 Look at the fourth definiton under the sub-title 의존명사.


----------

